# AWStats funktionieren nicht mehr



## AndréS (23. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe nun folgendes Problem.
ich habe die AWStats aufgerufen und die sagen mir folgendes:

```
Error: AWStats database directory defined in config file by 'DirData' parameter (/var/www/web3/web/awstats) does not exist or is not writable. 

Setup ('/etc/awstats/awstats.www.webby24.de.conf' file, web server or permissions) may be wrong.
Check config file, permissions and AWStats documentation (in 'docs' directory).
```
was ist das für ein Problem und wie kann ich das aus der Welt schaffen?

Viele Dank

und fröhliche Ostern

André


----------



## Till (24. März 2008)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /var/www/web3/web/awstats


----------



## AndréS (24. März 2008)

Hallo Till,

hier die ausgabe:


> Debian-40-etch-32-minimal:~# ls -la /var/www/web3/web/awstats
> ls: /var/www/web3/web/awstats: No such file or directory
> Debian-40-etch-32-minimal:~#


Es scheint das der Ordner nicht existiert. Aber ich sehe ihn per FTP. Habe ihn auch per FTP chmodd 777 gegeben. Hat aber nichts geändert.

Vielen Dank und noch frohe rest Ostern.

André


----------



## Till (24. März 2008)

Und Du hast das lös -la als root User ausgeführt?


----------



## AndréS (24. März 2008)

klar, ich mache das gerne nochmal
augenblick


----------



## AndréS (24. März 2008)

> login as: root
> *****************
> Last login: ***************************************
> Debian-40-etch-32-minimal:~# ls -la /var/www/web3/web/awstats
> ...


so, das bekomme ich dann


----------



## Till (25. März 2008)

Dann kann das Verzeichnis aber definitiv auch nicht im FTP angezeigt werden, da root alle Verzeichnisse sieht. Möglicherweise wurde das Verzeichnis aus Versehen gelöscht, soweit ich weiß müsste das awstats script das Verzeichnis beim nächsten Durchlauf neu anlegen.


----------



## AndréS (25. März 2008)

Hi Till, 

ich habe das gleich mal bei einem anderen Web ausprobiert:


> http://www.borderlineforum.de/awstats/awstats.www.borderlineforum.de.2007-09.html


da klappt alles super. Ich sehe alles.

Nur ebenhalt bei der Domain nicht.
Ich habe dir mal ein Bild mit hochgeladen, damit du siehst, dass es im FTP angezeigt wird.

André


----------



## Feanwulf (29. März 2008)

ich würde mal die Statistiken entfernen (also im ISPConfig - den Haken raus) und dann nochmal eintragen. Eigentlich startet AWStats jeden Tag und erstellt ansonsten alle fehlenden Daten neu!

Welce Rechte hat denn das web3 Verzeichnis?

Wenn es im FTP-Client angezeiogt wird (das verzeichnis) kansnt du auch m al F5 zum neuladen der Struktur drücken - manchmal ist auch da was im Cache!


----------



## dabo11 (28. Okt. 2011)

ich habe seit neuestem auch das problem, dass awstats nicht mehr funktioniert.

das system läuft auf dem aktuellen ISPConfig 2.2.40 mit Debian 6.0.3

die dateien werden zwar ordnungsgemäss jede nacht um 4 uhr in 
/var/www/web163/web/awstats
angelegt, jedoch wird nichts mehr gezählt. 0 besucher, 0 zugriffe, 0 bytes.

dieses problem startete exakt am 1.10.2011, am 30.09.2011 sind noch daten vorhanden.

jemand eine idee, was zu tun ist?


----------



## nowayback (29. Okt. 2011)

Moinsen,

Platte voll?
Logdateien verschoben?
Falscher Pfad zu den Logdateien?

Das sind nur 3 der etlichen möglichen Fehlerquellen. 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## dabo11 (29. Okt. 2011)

weder noch. also ist es weder etwas voll, noch wurde etwas manuell verschoben. 

kann es mit dem update auf debian 6.0.3 zu tun haben?


----------



## nowayback (29. Okt. 2011)

Zitat von dabo11:


> kann es mit dem update auf debian 6.0.3 zu tun haben?


Bei mir gab es keine Probleme. Ich hatte auch auf 6.0.3 umgestellt und es läuft alles so wie es wohl laufen muss inkl. AWstats - allerdings setze ich auch ISPConfig 3.0.3.3 ein. Für die 2er Version wird wohl jemand anders eine Aussage treffen müssen.

Setzt du Quota's ein die evtl. an ihre Grenze gestoßen sein könnten?

Mal Probiert die Stats zu deaktivieren, warten bis ISP Config das übernommen hat und wieder zu aktivieren?

Grüße
nwb


----------



## dabo11 (29. Okt. 2011)

ja, habe ich probiert. auch einen tag lang auf webalizer umgestellt, danach wieder auf awstats - keinerlei auswirkung.

quota steht auf 250 mb, der gesamte ordner ist aber nur mit 19 mb belegt.


----------



## nowayback (30. Okt. 2011)

Haben die Stats mit Webalizer funktioniert?


----------

